# How much longer before I can ID?



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

How fast do baby Rhoms grow? I have one that's about 1 1/2 - 2" right now and he's by himself in a 55 gallon tank. When will he be old enough to ID? There's been some talk that he might not be a true Rhom. I got him from River Wonders, so there is a possibility that he's a Serra or something else.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Do you have any pics of him???Is this the gold one you have posted before?

Jim


----------



## DanJ (Dec 23, 2003)

thats a good question cause im getting a rhom in the new year, and is there anything specifics that i check to make sure im getting what i bought








:buttrape:







:buttrape:


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Nope, not the Gold, which by the way seems to have hit a growth spurt







This is the one that I didn't get very good pics of. I will post pics of him here, but I can't seem to get any good ones of him.


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Crappy pic #1


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Crappy pic #2


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Most likely Spilopleura CF.

*Moved to piranha species ID*


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

spilo CF


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

S. spilopleura CF  OPEFE S. spilopleura CF


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

If this makes any difference on ID, the red is starting to fade and his eyes are turning reddish. Those pics were from a month or more ago, so I thought I should add that info.


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

I am now completely confused. The small peruvian highback rhoms from The Fish Catcher, I mean identical. I am currently working on getting better pics.


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

more pics


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

winkyee said:


> S. spilopleura CF  OPEFE S. spilopleura CF


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

the eyes are red already?!? might be a rhom.


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

See the last pic I took? Those are current ones. Yes, his eyes are turning red already.


----------



## radar22 (Jul 10, 2003)

I have bought 4 so called blacks from rivers at 4" each they are 6+" now, and spilo cf's are what they really are. So for shits i ordered a S.irratan, guess what i got? Yup spilo cf


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's a shot of NIKE's spilo CF .


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

well that really pisses me off. I didn't order a spilo cf, I ordered a rhombeus!







My little piranha looks just like the pic that winkyee posted







I think I should give them a talkin to.


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

I have a spilo in the other half of the tank, could I put the two of them together since they are the same species? Also, are the cfs as aggressive as a Rhom?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont think I would put them together...Spilo cf is just a name used because the fish resemble eachother, not because they are the same species.
The spilo cf I had was an aggressive little guy...pretty much all the serras I have had act about the same. It is more the individual fish and not really the species that displays aggression...imo.


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Why is the growth rate different? I have had the spilo cf for about 3-4 months now and he's grown MAYBE 1/2". My gold spilo that I have grew much faster.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Growth rate varies from fish to fish, not only by species. I had 4 cariba in the same tank, they all were 4" when I got them. In a year, one was 7", one was 8" and 2 were 9".


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. rhombeus juvenile.


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Thank you SO much for that answer! I would hate to think that I wasted all that money on a spilo cf when I really wanted a rhom.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

hastatus said:


> S. rhombeus juvenile.


 our Fish god has spoken.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

hastatus said:


> S. rhombeus juvenile.


frank i was wondering if you could explain in alittle more detail as to how you have come to the conclusion that this is a juvenile fry of the s.rhombeus family. not arguing with you, but just curious as i have basically the same fish IMO that was identified by yourself alittle while back as a spilo cf........ do i also have rhombeus ?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Aside from cleaning up the image via my photo program, S. rhombeus scutes are not pronounced as in SpiloCF. The fish photo above demonstrates small scutes. Therefore, S. rhombeus, along with other attributes (spotting and body shape).

In your fish Nike, if I remember, the scutes are very pronounced like those in most S. spilopleura-like fishes, but a bit larger.


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

scutes?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

scutes=sawlike appendages that run along the belly. Also called serrae.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Aside from cleaning up the image via my photo program, S. rhombeus scutes are not pronounced as in SpiloCF. The fish photo above demonstrates small scutes. Therefore, S. rhombeus, along with other attributes (spotting and body shape).
> 
> In your fish Nike, if I remember, the scutes are very pronounced like those in most S. spilopleura-like fishes, but a bit larger.


 thanks for the clarification


----------

